# Comic Strip



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey All:

Doodling at work and watching internet based comic strips got me thinking, "Wow, there are some horrible comics out there". So I've decided to see if I have potential to contribute yet another mindless comic.

I wanted to know, after looking at my sketches, if you think that "Hey I see a possibility of some characters there" or a "Naah, think you need to work some more on that".

Here is the website link to *My sketches*

Let me know what you think and thanks for looking !


----------



## Nerina (Aug 13, 2008)

Excellent! I love them, I saved them to my favs, good work man!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks cool.. especially the animals.. number 6 - the butterlfly , and the goat..

But i dont like the guy with the enormous Chin.. I dont know.. just he doesn't look friendly...

But still good work


----------



## daybean (Aug 13, 2008)

cool, how did you get them on your computer? camera, or something else?


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the kind comments !! 

Yeah, I've had other people dislike the long chin guy. hehehehehe ... I find him funny ! Its interesting how some features on those faces will bring out certain emotions in people. 

As for putting it on the comp: Its drawn on paper using pen and then I scan them into a pdf format (we have a scanner at work that can handle 50 pages and scan them into one pdf) and then extract them as gif / jpegs at home.

I'm trying to switch over to using a tablet, but I'm still trying to get used to it


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 20, 2008)

Dude, that's really awesome. I love the band members. That guy with the massive chin is nothing but dead cool. I liked how with the lucifer style one it was just a few simple lines, and it didn't need any more than that. Subtlety is a lovely thing. I'm a huge fan of understated art.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks *TheSixthWheel* !

Yeah, I really got into the minimalist approach by accident. I was sketching out things and found that I could imply some objects by using just a couple of strokes eg: birds. 

I took that to my half faces and applied it there. Glad you enjoyed the Lucifer sketch. Somehow, I find that the half-face has a better look than my full face drawings. Not sure why.


----------



## CatPancakes (Oct 2, 2008)

you sketches are pretty cool.
you should definatly try some comics


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey CatPancakes:

Thanks for the compliment !

I got offered to make some characters for some online place that allows people to create webcomics using pre-made characters. I might take that up for now and create the comics thru that. Lets see if that works out !

Thanks again and hope you enjoyed the sketches.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet!!
Also, the chin guy reminds me of Popeye!!


----------



## Moon-Curse (Oct 23, 2008)

Really cool, the only advice I can give for comics is you will need to work on your sequential layout and you will need story ideas to fit your drawing style, also add some color here and there, I know any comic publisher wants to see that you can do sequential pages not pin-ups, if your more into the funny comics you find in news papers and stuff which would really work with your stuff maybe work on some backrounds for your center drawings, cool stuff give it a shot, a good book is Comics and Sequential Art by Will Eisner!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Moon-Curse, thanks for the advice.

As of now, I'm still working on getting my lines together. I've been reading and I figured I should have at least a couple of months worth of material before I start out, coz dry spells hit real fast and that can be a downfall.

I also need to work on the sequential stuff plus facial expressions. 

Hey All_¥our_Bass : It hadn't occured to me about the popeye resemblance. Interesting ... must be my childhood memories. 

This happens with my music as well, I'll make a new riff and then realize I've heard this melody as a child in some really old TV serial or music !! I guess it works in art as well.


----------



## budda (Oct 24, 2008)

nice drawings man!


----------

